# Canadian Tax Accountant Familiar With Non-Resident Tax Laws



## imkane (Mar 31, 2013)

I'm a dual-citizen originally from Canada and have lived in California since 2009.

Looking for a tax accountant to help me file Canadian taxes, who is familiar with non-resident rules.

Thanks!


----------



## ernie77 (Jul 3, 2009)

I have used Cooperman Chapman who are familiar with cross-border issues. They are in St Catharines ON: http://www.coopermanchapman.ca


----------



## Guban (Jul 5, 2011)

imkane said:


> I'm a dual-citizen originally from Canada and have lived in California since 2009.
> 
> Looking for a tax accountant to help me file Canadian taxes, who is familiar with non-resident rules.
> 
> Thanks!


There should be lots of tax preparers or accountants that can help you file your Canadian tax return. It may be harder to find someone to help you with your US return and information reporting requirements. Be careful with how the US requires you to file and report your Canadian information! It sounds like you have financial ties to Canada still.


----------



## imkane (Mar 31, 2013)

Nope, no financial ties with Canada. I just got a letter from the CRA telling me to file my 2011. I haven't filed the last few years 



Guban said:


> There should be lots of tax preparers or accountants that can help you file your Canadian tax return. It may be harder to find someone to help you with your US return and information reporting requirements. Be careful with how the US requires you to file and report your Canadian information! It sounds like you have financial ties to Canada still.


----------

